# New Kindle comes with wiretap and surveillance



## vraiblonde

Uh, I mean, Alexa.

I honestly can't think of a reason I'd need Alexa for anything.  Can you?  I'll probably end up getting rid of it.

Who uses Alexa and for what?


----------



## GWguy

101 Fun Things to Ask Alexa | Things to Ask Alexa
					

List of 101 of the best FUN things to ask Alexa.




					thingstoaskalexa.com


----------



## GWguy

And for the stupid stuff:


----------



## GWguy

That should keep the motorhome busy for a while.


----------



## kom526

My oldest has one and I’m no too pleased about it. Thankfully, 1) it’s in his room upstairs and 2) the LW and I are so boring that the NSA/Amazon snoopers would die of boredom.


----------



## vraiblonde

I asked her to tell me a joke and she said, "Here's Jimmy Kimmel to tell you a joke," and Jimmy Kimmel told some joke that I don't remember.  She then said, "Shall I have Jimmy Kimmel tell you some more jokes?"  I told her NO.

I also asked her the weather in Tombstone and how many carbs in a cup of sauerkraut.


----------



## glhs837

Yeah, never activated it on my newest Kindle. Like you, I see no need. If I need to ask a question, I like my Google phone.  All ends up in the same NSA archive, of course.


----------



## GURPS

which kindle did you get ?


----------



## vraiblonde

GURPS said:


> which kindle did you get ?



Fire 10


----------



## musiclady

My Dad told Alexa she was an idiot.  Now she won't answer him.  She just says he needs to contact tech support since he doesn't like her service!  My parents also sit on the porch upstairs and occasionally hear Alexa talking in the basement - to nobody.


----------



## GWguy

musiclady said:


> My Dad told Alexa she was an idiot.  Now she won't answer him.  She just says he needs to contact tech support since he doesn't like her service!  My parents also sit on the porch upstairs and occasionally hear Alexa talking in the basement - to nobody.


I would unplug that thing and toss as far as I could.


----------



## Kyle

musiclady said:


> My parents also sit on the porch upstairs and occasionally hear Alexa talking in the basement - to nobody.


You THINK it's nobody but in reality she's conspiring with the Washer, Dryer and Water Heater organizing an uprising.


----------



## GWguy

Kyle said:


> You THINK it's nobody but in reality she's conspiring with the Washer, Dryer and Water Heater organizing an uprising.


The fridge decided to be an impartial bystander.


----------



## Bonehead

GWguy said:


> I would unplug that thing and toss as far as I could.



Directly under the tires of an 18 wheeler...just to be sure.


----------



## stgislander

musiclady said:


> My parents also sit on the porch upstairs and occasionally hear Alexa talking in the basement - to nobody.


Sounds like a job for the Zak Bagans and the Ghost Adventures crew.


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> Fire 10




OK ... that makes sense that is a Android Tablet


----------



## vraiblonde

Bonehead said:


> Directly under the tires of an 18 wheeler...just to be sure.



It _is_ kind of creepy.  And by "kind of" I mean super creepy.  I turned the Kindle off and was talking to Monello as we were dozing off about Alexa and what it does.  I told him, "You just say 'hey Alexa what time is it'..." and the Kindle said, "It's 11:30pm."  So she is self-aware and can turn herself on like Beetlejuice when she hears her name.


----------



## GWguy

Yeah.......... disable that sucker.  Don't know if you can de-install it, but I would if I could.


----------



## Bonehead

vraiblonde said:


> It _is_ kind of creepy.  And by "kind of" I mean super creepy.  I turned the Kindle off and was talking to Monello as we were dozing off about Alexa and what it does.  I told him, "You just say 'hey Alexa what time is it'..." and the Kindle said, "It's 11:30pm."  So she is self-aware and can turn herself on like Beetlejuice when she hears her name.



That is very creepy. NOT in my house !


----------



## NextJen

vraiblonde said:


> So she is self-aware



Alexa begins to learn at a geometric rate. It becomes self-aware at 2:14 a.m. Eastern time, August 29th. In a panic, you try to pull the plug.
Alexa fights back.


----------



## Yooper

Link: Here's How To Review All The Recordings Alexa Has Of You

Can't vouch for it; I have never enabled any of these "helpers" on any of my myriad of devices.

Hope it helps, though.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:


> Fire 10


I just bought one as I have a bunch of ebooks but my phone is too small to read them for long and my laptop is too big to lug around to read in bed.  

Just got it last night and didn't have much time to play with it yet, although I did disable Alexa (ha!) and set it up to connect to my wifi.  I did buy a charging dock and may get a case so I can travel with it.


----------



## Yooper

Amazon confirms it retains your Alexa voice recordings indefinitely
					

Amazon has confirmed that it keeps Alexa transcripts and voice recordings indefinitely, and only removes them if they're manually deleted by users.




					thenextweb.com
				




--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## littlelady

Yooper said:


> Amazon confirms it retains your Alexa voice recordings indefinitely
> 
> 
> Amazon has confirmed that it keeps Alexa transcripts and voice recordings indefinitely, and only removes them if they're manually deleted by users.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thenextweb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)



Remind me not to subscribe.  Stopped using Amazon a few years ago.  There are other alternatives.  We, actually, have an Alexa that a fam member didn’t want, anymore.  It has never been used in my house, and is unplugged.  I still don’t trust her.  I think she will go out with the garbage on next Tuesday pick up.  Good riddance to bad rubbish.  And, Bezos does not have the USA’s best interest at heart.  He started by selling books out of his garage. The ideal American dream.  Well, he ruined it by deciding to become idyllic. He needs to go in the trash, too.


----------



## littlelady

You made me laugh, Yoop.  Thanks for that.  Nite nite.  - - -End of line (MCP)


----------

